# Who You Callin' Ugly?



## TwoRails (May 2, 2009)

.





.


----------



## rufus5150 (May 2, 2009)

I might have titled it: "Grimace, the Later Years"


----------



## TwoRails (May 2, 2009)

That would work, too


----------



## beni_hung (May 2, 2009)

What the heck it that? Oh, and nice perspective


----------



## TwoRails (May 9, 2009)

That's a mushroom I came across


----------



## Fjpanda (May 9, 2009)

Looks like a huge raisin.


----------



## TwoRails (May 9, 2009)

LOL - Ya, a raisin I don't think I'd want to eat :shock:


----------



## Moe (May 9, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> I might have titled it: "Grimace, the Later Years"


 

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (May 10, 2009)

There do exist mushrooms that look like this? 
Whoa.
I never knew!
It'd FRIGHTEN me, if I ever came past one like those (unlikely to happen where I live, though, boy, no!). 
Any hint as to its size??
Like this it looks HUGE in addition to looking frighteningly ugly (with an interesting COLOUR for it being a mushroom, though!).


----------



## TwoRails (May 10, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> There do exist mushrooms that look like this?
> Whoa.
> I never knew!
> It'd FRIGHTEN me, if I ever came past one like those (unlikely to happen where I live, though, boy, no!).
> ...


Ya, almost spooky.  -  Below is a in-camera flash snap shot of a similar one I took about 5 months ago.  It was getting pretty dark.  

The one above is (was?) larger than the one below.  Above was about the size of maybe a tennis ball.  Those short brown items scattered all over are dried pine needles: they are typically about 3/4 - 1 inch long.  Hope that gives you a better frame of reference.

I have now idea what they are called, so I call them "brain 'srooms" 





.


----------



## bestek (May 13, 2009)

wow those are some odd looking shrooms.


----------



## benhasajeep (May 17, 2009)

I think you need to call MIB.  The Blob is back.  :mrgreen:


----------



## z06-jim (May 17, 2009)

Those are some very unique looking mushrooms to say the least...:shock:...nice job capturing them...:thumbup:


----------



## TwoRails (May 23, 2009)

bestek said:


> wow those are some odd looking shrooms.


Ya, pretty strange looking things!  I'm fascinated by them.  I don't see them often, either.



benhasajeep said:


> I think you need to call MIB.  The Blob is back.  :mrgreen:


LOL!  Good one!



z06-jim said:


> Those are some very unique looking mushrooms to say the least...:shock:...nice job capturing them...:thumbup:


Thanks!  I've taken a few shots of them over a couple of years now (if I see any) and my earlier shots were pretty bad.  Hopefully by the time I see some more, I'll better from learning here, and maybe I'll have some extension tubes or a macro lens which should help some.  I want to do better


----------

